# Tree saddle platform



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey saddle users, here is a ladder section/platform combo that I made to make the time in the saddle a little easier:wink: What do you think of this??
I will most likely put a strap at both the top and bottom of this platform section but, the others I will most likely only use one.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks pretty good! 

Heck I think it would make a good set of climbing sticks in general!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*climbing sticks*

I already have pictures of my sticks on here somewhere, use them all the time. They are built in 5 foot sections and my sets are 25 foot tall once assemblied.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I will have to look around a bit then, thanks.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*my creations*

To save you time here is a link: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=921018 
hope this works??


----------



## RJPOUTDOORS (Jun 2, 2009)

what gauge of rod are you using for your steps.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*platform material*

I actually use tubing, won't tell you what kind because of all the critics out there but, it is 16 ga. steel tube. I have never had a problem using it and I am 6'-2" and weigh in the neighborhood of 175 with my gear on.


----------



## beuce (Aug 6, 2008)

*cool*

I love my Tree Saddle. This platform looks sweet, wish I had one. The only complaint I have slinging out of a tree is the tree steps I use hurt my feet after about an hour or so...causing me to switch positions A LOT!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TAILG8R (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice looking steps. Did it add much weight vs other rails?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

The ladders I build weigh 5lbs per 5 foot section and the above ladder/platform weighs 3 lbs and is 42" tall. NOT sure what others weigh, only use my own stuff.
I am curious what a section of Lone Wolf quick sticks weighs though, just for comparison.


----------



## jb12string (Sep 20, 2009)

RatherBArchery said:


> The ladders I build weigh 5lbs per 5 foot section and the above ladder/platform weighs 3 lbs and is 42" tall. NOT sure what others weigh, only use my own stuff.
> I am curious what a section of Lone Wolf quick sticks weighs though, just for comparison.


If these are are the ones you are talking about about, it looks like 2.5 lbs each http://www.lonewolfstands.com/shoppingcart/Products/Climbing-Sticks__CS33PC.aspx


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I bet if I made mine 32" tall with only three total steps I would be in that weight range too. May have to throw one of those together to check.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

If anyone would be interested in one of these PM me for details, it would top off a set of LW sticks nicely.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Revised platform*

Since it was raining cats and dogs here and I decided not to venture out into the soggy woods, I built two sets that are shorter to better compliment Lone Wolf sticks. By making the section 30 inches I was able to get the weight down to 2.8 lbs, similair to the weight of each LW stick.


----------



## mtsrunner (Oct 20, 2007)

RatherBArchery said:


> Since it was raining cats and dogs here and I decided not to venture out into the soggy woods, I built two sets that are shorter to better compliment Lone Wolf sticks. By making the section 30 inches I was able to get the weight down to 2.8 lbs, similair to the weight of each LW stick.


Those look really sweet. I usually try to find a couple of tree limbs to use as a platform, but those would be awesome. I am 6'3" 240#. Do you think they would be safe for me?
I use LW sticks and they do fine. I bought one Muddy stick to try out because I really liked the rope cam system, but when I stand on the steps they make noise!


----------



## jb12string (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm not ordinarily a supporter of Sunday hunting, but I sure would like to be in the woods tomorrow when this crap breaks up...


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

No worries mtsrunner, I am 6'-2" and weigh 270 with my gear on and NO problems at all for me.
I WILL be in the woods monday am jb12string, that is the best us PA guys can do!! It should still be good then???


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

Those look nice, just make sure there is no flex in the step part of the ladder. the tubing seems like it could brake along the weld after heavy use.JMO I prefer to make mine out of square tube and angle iron for more surface to weld on, like the ones made by "barehunter" Do you find the round tube to have any advantage over square? Other than it bends easier


----------



## jb12string (Sep 20, 2009)

Unfortunately, my spot doesn't lend its self to morning hunting, so I wont get out til Monday afternoon


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*platform*

I actually flatten the side rails in our brake at work, the end view of the upright tubes looks like a D when finished, so I then have more weld area. These are very strong!!! I have been using some of my original sets for 3-4 years and I am a 270 lb. guy with all my hunting gear in tow. I prefer to use the tube because it is easier for me to work with and it eliminates alot of edges.


----------



## Maine Woods (May 17, 2007)

WOW those look GREAT! PM sent.


----------



## beuce (Aug 6, 2008)

Could you make the top platform a little shorter? It would be pretty sweet if you could use it as a stand alone platform in tight spots or with trees that have lots of limbs. Not sure if the length is needed for stability?


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

RatherBArchery said:


> I actually flatten the side rails in our brake at work, the end view of the upright tubes looks like a D when finished, so I then have more weld area. These are very strong!!! I have been using some of my original sets for 3-4 years and I am a 270 lb. guy with all my hunting gear in tow. I prefer to use the tube because it is easier for me to work with and it eliminates alot of edges.


I see now what you are talking about the D shape on the long tube. If you were to slip and fall the round tube it would cause less damage than square or angle iron with the edges. 
I caution you on selling them to the public unless you carry a hefty liability policy. There are a lot of lawsuits on tree stands and equipment. JMO


----------



## cold1984 (Oct 7, 2009)

thats cool


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Saddle Platform*

I am going to work on a smaller version tonight, may whip up a set of sticks that work similair to the rapid rails too. Will post pic's when complete.


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

*very nice*

nice work!


----------



## toddo1962 (Oct 21, 2009)

*RatherBArchery how do you connect your lader together?*

I just got a treesaddle and would like to build both the climbing sticks you have and the paltform.


----------



## carnate617 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thats awesome.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Saddle Platform*

Working on an improvement, figured two steps will work better with the single strap method. Also going to put strap lugs on the uprights so that the strap stays put. PM me if you need info on these.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

RatherBArchery,
I sent you a PM a while back regarding your platform, but I will send again as I don't think it went through to you.
Looks like a great accessory for the Tree Saddle!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*platform*

I just returned from Indiana, trying to play catch up!!! Please send a email address so that I can reply quicker.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Saddle set-up*

Well after all this time I think I got the top "platform" figured out??!! My last saddle set-up in Ohio I installed my ladder sections THEN, even with the top of the last ladder section, I attached my stirrups to have three foot locations at the top.
I hung my last ladder section as I normally would have then used a separate ratchet strap to secure the stirrups where I wanted them. I actually used a bungee to hold the separate "platforms" while I installed the ratchet strap. This spot is far enough in that I left the ladder/platform set-up in place but I always use a 5 foot removable ladder section at the bottom I take with me....
So if you look at the pictures posted, especially the one with the blue strap, that is about the spacing of the stirrups but the ladder would be on the other side of the pole filling in that space.


----------



## shedantler2 (Nov 8, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## shedantler2 (Nov 8, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*actual pictures of set-up*

Finally remembered to take "in the field" saddle platform pictures. The only thing I would change with this setup would be to move the platform sections further from the actual ladder top to even up the spacing. Other than that this works out very well for my needs!! I am guessing my feet are close to 18-20 feet but the ground drops off below me and I have pines behind me to break up my silhouette. Normally I go a little higher if possible.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

These are very cool !! Not having an easy and inexpensive solution to foor placement was why I gave up hunting from a saddle.


----------



## adawg (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice to see this thread revived after all this time. Wish I could find an easy non-welded design.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I am going to build more of these after the season as I have several spots out in Ohio that require stealth to get on the big boys.


----------



## Pyburn59 (Jun 28, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## jonbutcher05 (Sep 15, 2016)

great idea!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Unfortunately my saddle was stolen this spring and unless I find another "saddle" option I guess I won't be building anymore of these....... 
Stinkin' thieves


----------



## sticknstring88 (Sep 2, 2009)

Check out the saddlehunter forum. There has never been a better time to get into saddle hunting. There are some very affordable and safe saddles available. Kestrel saddle is awesome.


----------



## morphix13 (Aug 28, 2017)

This is an awesome idea, nice work. I tried using the guidos web this past season, but I could never really figure out a good system for the platform.


----------

